# Auditing Software



## sctaylor (Apr 3, 2015)

We are currently looking into auditing software.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.audicy.net/home


----------



## sctaylor (Apr 6, 2015)

We find that Audicy is not to the level of reporting that we would like yet.  It's program may be too new right now.  Anything out there of interest besides Audicy?


----------



## pennyann111 (Apr 14, 2015)

I've used Intelicode for many years and love it!


----------



## rstamp@paradigmky.com (May 13, 2015)

We have used Intelicode for many years.  It meets our needs.  However, it requires frequent updates to fix bugs that are very annoying.  Last year they increased their fee 30%.  The company could not explain why the increase was so large.


----------

